

Yale University’s youngest professor of the 20th century, died - ceyhunkazel
http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/prominent-turkish-scholar-oktay-sinanoglu-dies-at-age-80.aspx?pageID=238&nID=81309&NewsCatID=341

======
fatihdonmez
He's also very conservative nationalist apart from his accomplishments in
academia which I find interesting.

~~~
ceyhunkazel
Yes, not racist in sense but as a Turkish culture ambassador

------
ceyhunkazel
Wiki of Oktay Sinanoğlu
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oktay_Sinano%C4%9Flu](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oktay_Sinano%C4%9Flu)

~~~
ceyhunkazel
Publication list [http://www.quantum-chemistry-
history.com/Sina_Dat/Public/Pub...](http://www.quantum-chemistry-
history.com/Sina_Dat/Public/PubList.htm)

------
e-budur
He is the Turkish Einstein... RIP

~~~
ceyhunkazel
Rest in peace...

------
yemrekeskin
rest in peace

